# Oaking a semi-matured wine



## Fruit n Nut (Aug 1, 2005)

After reading the posts on this site regarding oaking wines, I have a query. Is it ok to add the "chips" or "cubes" to a Blackberry wine that has been maturing for roughly 18 months,reason i ask is because i have a 5 gallon batch maturing in 5x1 gallon Demijohns which i will be bottling within the next 6 months or so.My thinking is to only add the chips or cubes to a single gallon as a trial (just incase i don't like it ) also does the oak accompany both Sweet and Dry Blackberry wines as i will be sweetening2 of the above.


David


----------



## Hippie (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey! Talk about variety, you potentially have it! I think you should leave one as is, 1 dry oaked, 1 semi-sweet oaked, 1 sweet non-oaked, and 1 semi-sweet non oaked. Try to use 2 different types of oak, American and French. I would go with the French in the dry oaked and American in the semi-sweet oaked. I think you will love all 5 wines! Just be careful you dont use too much oak in those little jugs. An ounce of cubes for a month will get you there, methinks. Taste after 2 weeks. Chips will be faster, but not better.






*Edited by: Hippie *


----------



## Fruit n Nut (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks Hippe,I will take on your advise just one more thing tho,once you get to the desired level of oaking that your satisfied with does this mellow at all over time,i.e it would still be the same in a years time or longeronce the oaking has been completed.


----------



## Hippie (Aug 3, 2005)

Yes, the oak will mellow over time and integrate with all the other great characteristics of the wine.


----------



## Fruit n Nut (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks Hippe


----------



## Waldo (Aug 9, 2005)

OK the newbie has a question here. Does oaking require special chips or can I use the same type I use in my charcoal smoker when grilling?


----------



## Hippie (Aug 9, 2005)

You need American, French, or Hungarian toasted white oak chips or cubes, available in The Winemaker's Toy Store. They are available in 3 different toast levels. It's all about taste and character and simulating barrel fermentation or barrel aging. Oak is almost a 'must' for blackberry. I like to use french oak cubes in the must and transfer the oak along with the wine to glass. I rinse the oak off at each racking and readd until 3 oz. has been in the wine 8-12 weeks. To me, the lighter toast gives the best flavor. The chips will give up all their 'goody' alot quicker than the cubes. I like to use chips in the must and cubes after transfer to glass, sometimes using 2 different varieties of oak.


----------



## PolishWineP (Aug 9, 2005)

Waldo, Unless you are cutting your own wood and are sure it is not treated or contaminated with any chemicals, I would use oaks that are packaged for wine making. The woods used for grilling and smoking may have some contaminates in them that would be okay touse as fire but not in your wines.



Witheverything involved with making wine, better to be safe than sorry.








Waldo said:


> OK the newbie has a question here. Does oaking require special chips or can I use the same type I use in my charcoal smoker when grilling?


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Aug 9, 2005)

ok, now, this newbie has a question!!


If I do cut my own wood, oak, for the wood stove and since it is in the National Forrest, would oak go well with Blueberry wine???


Also, does the oak have to be cured or can it be green?


Thanks.


----------



## Hippie (Aug 9, 2005)

Dried almost completely. Experiment with 1 gallon batches. Only white oak is used in wine, and normally from cold areas so the woodgrain is tight. I know some people who use cherry, maple, and some nutwoods even, but I wouldn't. I know a man named Jack Keller that uses Mesquite some. Yes, a good heavy-bodied blueberry is good with french oak.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks Guys....I see another orderto George coming soon. That is if If I can salvage my Blackberry wine


----------



## Hippie (Aug 9, 2005)

The wine will be fine. It might take 5 years of aging in a good cellar, but it will be fine! I actually think it is impossible for one to save blackberry wine too long. It won't be there to save that long!


----------

